# Best RO water



## Growdude (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking to get a RO filter and wondered if anyone here has a good brand or model to get, I was looking at this one here
http://www.freedrinkingwater.com/ro-45-detail.htm

Anything I should know about getting one of these?


----------



## HGB (Nov 11, 2007)

I found RO water to be to PH unstable and gave up on it here  


good luck


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> I found RO water to be to PH unstable and gave up on it here
> 
> good luck


 
I thought many people here used RO water, the only reason I want to get one is because im on a well here and the PPM is ~800 and it awfull tuff to try to grow hydro when you have no water.

Anyone else using RO water?


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah man.  800 ppm on tap!!!  I can't even imagine how that tastes. 

I picked up a cheap unit on ebay ($120) and it worked great.  I used it for 6 months before I moved and never saw a reading over 20 ppm or so.  They all do the same thing... for the most part.   You can get some with up to 6 filters, I think.  The last filter being a carbon filter.  

If you are buying bottled water for your grows... or even your house, it can be very expensive.  My first grow, I used bottle water.  At least 100 gallons.  Just sit on that figure and then tell me what you think.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Yeah man. 800 ppm on tap!!! I can't even imagine how that tastes.
> 
> I picked up a cheap unit on ebay ($120) and it worked great. I used it for 6 months before I moved and never saw a reading over 20 ppm or so. They all do the same thing... for the most part. You can get some with up to 6 filters, I think. The last filter being a carbon filter.
> 
> If you are buying bottled water for your grows... or even your house, it can be very expensive. My first grow, I used bottle water. At least 100 gallons. Just sit on that figure and then tell me what you think.


 
Tell me about it! But thankfully I ve got my water at work but I have to haul about 20gal per week.
Well its a pain and people wonder so I think Ill get one not only for plants but it would be nice if people could actally drink it too.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 12, 2007)

The reason I got a RO water system is because I hauled drinking water for nearly 20 yrs. I bought a 3 filter system that ran around $180 and it was worth every cent. Now that I grow a bit, it sure comes in handy. Probably the only thing I can inform you of, is that, about every 6-9 months you have to change out the filters in 2 of the recepticals. And once every 18 months you change out the big filter. Filters are somewhat expensive, but again its cool cuz I can now drink what was undrinkable water.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2007)

jb247 said:
			
		

> The reason I got a RO water system is because I hauled drinking water for nearly 20 yrs. I bought a 3 filter system that ran around $180 and it was worth every cent. Now that I grow a bit, it sure comes in handy. Probably the only thing I can inform you of, is that, about every 6-9 months you have to change out the filters in 2 of the recepticals. And once every 18 months you change out the big filter. Filters are somewhat expensive, but again its cool cuz I can now drink what was undrinkable water.
> 
> Peace...j.b.


 
Can I ask the system you have how many gallons a day does it make? and are you on well water?


----------



## HGB (Nov 12, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> the only reason I want to get one is because im on a well here and the PPM is ~800 and it awfull tuff to try to grow hydro when you have no water.



same here but just found the RO water a bit unstable in hydro here and now use rain and/or river water :hubba: 

everything ph's to 7 no matter what I do now lol




:48:


----------



## jb247 (Nov 13, 2007)

We got the Rain Soft system, got a water softener from them at the same time, so got somewhat of a deal...it produces as much as you use. It has a 2 1/2 gal. holding tank, but you can empty it repeatedly during the day, if needed. We have never run out using the RO system, so I'm not really sure how much it produces each day. Fortunately, I'm a soil grower and so I don't need as much as all you hydro growers do. Yes I am on a well and the well water s***s badly.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I got one like this http://www.freedrinkingwater.com/ro-counter-detail.htm

Im going to tube it in permenent above my rez. with a shut off valve.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 13, 2007)

We have a RO, same reason, awful well water!  We've had it for years, great investment. Got ours w/our Lindsey water softener.  I found that the ph in my RO is just perfect for growing, but the distilled bottled water was never the same.  Good luck w/your new purchase, growdude!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is the one I got http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Portable-4st-100GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter_W0QQitemZ120185371658QQihZ002QQcategoryZ20684QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

For $68.00 bucks i could not be happyier.

Reduces my well scum to 30 ppm PH 6.0 water you can drink!
It made about 13 gal in 8 hours, well psi is low, but it can keep up once I fill my 20 gal tote.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 19, 2007)

*You done good growdude!!     And that's a good price, too.  

My RO makes great tasting water with about 6.5 pH and I use it for watering my babies, too.  

It also has a little 3 gal tank under the sink but it doesn't fill up as much as it used to...I can only get about 1/2 gal every 5 hours or so...I'll have to work on that... *


----------

